# Acout hunting after work



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I didn't even get a chance to grab my gopro I had to act so fast still was able to pull off the shot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Quick and dirty .... nice shooting, as usual!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Boom!!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What ammo.. nice shot by the way


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome skills!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

How far away?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Like 15 meters


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Damn son!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Its alright lol


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Its alright lol


 i be wondering how far those doves get taken from when they on the powerline. Whats the farthest youve taken game and what was the setup.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Like 200 feet a dove on a powerline and 1 inch to 3/4 tapered. 030 latex and 10 mil lead with a 48 inch draw


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol 200 ft?? Get outta here man. Thats straight cray cray.. headshot ??


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Na lol at that distance I'm just happy to hit em dead center


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

How do you cook them, fried is the only way I've had them.


----------

